# Dean Titan Bikes - Erfahrungen - oder doch lieber Rewel ?



## omega1848 (20. November 2007)

Hallo,
wer hat denn eventuell Erfahrungen zu Titan MTB Hardtails von Dean Bikes?
Egal ob Colonel oder Scout. Ich schwanke aktuell noch zwischen Dean und Rewel. Daher interessiert mich die Verarbeitung natürlich auch, z.B. Schweißnähte, etc.
Leider ist die Webseite von Dean (als auch Rewel) eher "suboptimal", auch ist im Netz recht wenig (auch an Bildern in Hoher Auflösung) über Dean oder Rewel zu finden.
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2007)

hallo

dean produziert  auch in asien
falls das von interesse sein könnte

wollte zuerst auch das colonel, doch als ich es live sah war ich ein wenig unzufrieden mit den schweißnähten....

auch schon ein titus gedacht??
guck in meiner gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. November 2007)

Schau mal ins Tour-Forum, da ist Rewel gerade ein wenig in Mode mit den dazugehörigen Makrobildern.

Ansonsten hat Don Trailo auch große Aufnahmen von Rewel in seiner Galerie.


----------



## tifreak (20. November 2007)

He Titanbrüder

Wann findet unser Bodenseeanreinerstaaten-Rüstungsmetallverwerter-Bike Treff denn nun statt?

Hat jemand news vom Domi?
Oder wurde er sogar beim S.. mit seinem Rahmen erwischt 



Schönen Winter noch, Cu at Parkmassaker 

titom


----------



## singlestoph (21. November 2007)

treffen?

wo?

gerne

PM logo aber wahrsheinlich mit weisslackiertem stahl, der will auch bewegt werden

oder vielleicht doch mit Ti 

maschaun

s


----------



## dominique (21. November 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> He Titanbrüder
> 
> Wann findet unser Bodenseeanreinerstaaten-Rüstungsmetallverwerter-Bike Treff denn nun statt?
> 
> ...



der IMX Rahmen wird lt. Seven am 1 Dez ausgeliefert. ich denke ab mitte Dez. wird es Bilder geben. Bin selber mal gespannt was ich mir da angelacht habe. 
Doch S.. mit dem Rahmen ... welch schmutzige Fantasie


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> He Titanbrüder
> 
> Wann findet unser Bodenseeanreinerstaaten-Rüstungsmetallverwerter-Bike Treff denn nun statt?
> 
> ...




 hallo tomboy  
schade das du samstag verhindert warst ,war ein netter abend beim roten baron
 ja jetzt müssen wir mal was abmachen...
 parkmassaker mit der ostschweizer/süddeutschen fraktion?? 

p.s doch was soll nun der omega1848 kaufen??


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

zurueck zum Thema:

Grossaufnahmen vom REWEL kann ich liefern, DEAN wie schon geschrieben ist nicht mehr DEAN Made in USA, es sind Rahmen die in China geschweisst werden, glaube die Messlatte ist meist schon der Preis, einen TiRahmen der nicht aus Asien oder Russland kommt erkennt man am deutlich hoeheren Preis

Percy


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

zurueck zum Thema:

Grossaufnahmen vom REWEL kann ich liefern, DEAN wie schon geschrieben ist nicht mehr DEAN Made in USA, es sind Rahmen die in China geschweisst werden, glaube die Messlatte ist meist schon der Preis, einen TiRahmen der nicht aus Asien oder Russland kommt erkennt man am deutlich hoeheren Preis

Percy


----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Ist die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit bei China-Titanrahmen schlechter,
als bei "Made in USA" ?
Der neue Cube-Titanrahmen wird z.B. in Italien gefertigt.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ist die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit bei China-Titanrahmen schlechter,
> als bei "Made in USA" ?
> Der neue Cube-Titanrahmen wird z.B. in Italien gefertigt.



stimmt bei nevi und bei denen ist auch manchmal montag  

das ist eben die frage > der fragen

ein bekannter fährt schon seit jahren einen airborne rahmen und er nimmt sein bike und sich sehr hart ran
der rahmen sieht immer noch gut aus und kein haarriss oder etwas ähnliches zu sehen....
ich denke es ist nach wie vor auch ne sache der gefühle und des budgets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omega1848 (21. November 2007)

Mhmm, wegen Titus:
Kann es sein dass die den "Eleven" Rahmen aus dem Programm genommen haben?
Ich finde den zumindest nicht mehr auf deren Website, oder bin ich blind?  
Ich sehe nur noch den "Fireline" und der sieht nicht mehr nach Monostay Hinterbau aus, eher wie ein (sorry wenn ich das mal so sage), ganz normaler Chinarahmen...
Der Rahmen scheint auch im VK billiger geworden zu sein USD1999,-, oder irre ich mich da?

Mhmm, das wäre dann aber Schade.


----------



## omega1848 (21. November 2007)

Airborne ist heute Van Nicholas, richtig?
Eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht, zumindest machten die auf der Eurobike einen ganz guten Eindruck.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

ja das eleven ist vergangenheit....
 hier gibts aber noch
http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=122190&cat=170&brand=325

das eleven war immer so um die 1800 dollar
auch auf mass erhältlich 

Airborne ist heute Van Nicholas >jawohl


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

Nein, keiner hat gesagt das China/Russland/Taiwan schlechter sei oder so ... es ist ganz allein eine Frage der Emotionen und des Kopfes, ein Brot was ich mir beim Baecker um die Ecke kaufe schmeckt auch besser als das von Harry ...
DEAN war einmal Made in USA, nirgendwo ein Hinweis das es nicht mehr so ist, das finde ich nicht fair, sollen sie doch schreiben woher es kommt und fertig !!! Bei Rewel kann ich dem Schweisser die Hand schuetteln, ihn besuchen ... das war fuer mich wichtig, die Emotion ... 

Bilder Schweissnaehte folgen gleich ... CUBE ist wohl nur peinlich, keine Ahnung wie man so etwas macht, lieber ein Foto als so eine 1. Lehrjahr Arbeit ...

Percy


----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Das ist nicht nur bei Dean so  
Auch bei Rocky Mountain findet man keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Hardtail- 
und Rennradrahmen in Fernost gefertigt werden.
Nur noch die Fullyrahmen werden in Kanada geschweisst, aber wenn man
den Katalog liest, meint man Rocky fertigt alle Rahmen in Kanada  

Ich empfinde so etwas als Kundenverar... , egal bei welchem Hersteller.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

titus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Die Sattelklemme ist falsch herum montiert


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme ist falsch herum montiert


stimmt


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

REWEL






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

noch mehr davon ... 

"]

[/URL]


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

noch mehr





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

naja mal vorn etwas Uebergang ...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

@subdiver
Danke fuer die Aufklaerung, wusste ich noch nicht ... im Prinzip ist es ja wirklich egal aber sie sollen ehrlich sein und nicht an der Aura weiterwerkeln ... wenn sich da wirklich einer drauf verlaesst ist er angeschmiert ...

Percy


----------



## omega1848 (21. November 2007)

Danke für die Bilder!

Das mit Dean und Made in China finde ich dann auch nicht so wirklich schön, denn überall wird damit geworben das es "Handmade in USA" sei. Dann kann ich auch gleich einen Van Nicholas nehmen, eben für die Hälfte vom Preis und die sahen (zumindest auf der Eurobike) gar nicht schlecht aus.
Davon abgesehen ist der Dean Vertrieb in Deutschland eine Lachnummer!
Die Webseite ist eine Katastrophe (Infos von 2003...) und der Ansprechpartner antwortet auf Mails entweder gar nicht, oder mit 4 Wochen (!) Verzögerung, wenn ich mir dann mal einen Garantiefall vor Augen führe! Möchte ich lieber gar nicht dran denken... 
Ans Telefon ist er auch nicht zu bekommen, trotz Handynummer etc. Naja, genug geprügelt, lassen wir das, bringt vermutlich doch nichts.
Dann wirklich lieber Nevi, Rewel oder eben Van Nicholas.

Wenn es aber war ist, dass die Cube Rahmen von Nevi sind, dann ist die Entscheidung wirklich Richtung Rewel gefallen. Wobei mich das wirkich wundert, denn die Nevi Rahmen die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren wirklich ordentlich verarbeitet.

Komischerweise hört man von Kocmo überhaupt nichts, obwohl die doch recht startk im Cyclocross aktiv sind (waren?), aber irgendwie findet man keine Berichte über Kocmo MTBs im Einsatz, sind die wirklich so mies?

Grüsse


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

http://www.rapid-titan.ru/ 

ist kocmo


----------



## kodak (21. November 2007)

http://users.skynet.be/lichtsnelheid/TITANIUM/links.htm

viel Spass beim stoebern ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. November 2007)

hallo ihr Ti-Affinciados

meiner Meinung nach geht es bei Made in China Schlussendlich ja nur darum, ist es politisch korrekt.

und das ist es natürlich NICHT !!!!

der rote Baron


----------



## schlupp (22. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stimmt bei nevi und bei denen ist auch manchmal montag
> 
> das ist eben die frage > der fragen
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, woher du die Info mit NEVI und Cube Rahmen hast. Das ist aber definitiv falsch!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, woher du die Info mit NEVI und Cube Rahmen hast. Das ist aber definitiv falsch!
> 
> So long
> Schlupp




 das wurde uns am *nevi *stand in der eurobike erzählt...
 ev. haben sie uns ja auch verarscht... doch eines ist klar!
 die cube ti rahmen sahen ********( verarbeitet) aus


----------



## schlupp (22. November 2007)

Das waren noch eilig geschweißte Muster. Habe mittlerweile auch schon zwei sehr schöne und gut gescheißte auf Messe in Holland gesehen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Das waren noch eilig geschweißte Muster. Habe mittlerweile auch schon zwei sehr schöne und gut gescheißte auf Messe in Holland gesehen.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp



  ............eilig geschweisste muster...... 
 damit haben sie kunden verloren
 Glückwunsch


----------



## kodak (22. November 2007)

Was muss man fuer eine Messe eilig Rahmen schweissen? ... denke Hardtailrahmen sind ausgereift und seit laengerer Zeit am Markt erprobt, da habe ich es nicht eilig im Edelsegment einen stuemperhaft geschweissten Rahmen zu zeigen, denke auch das dies ein Baerendienst fuer Cube war so etwas frei auszustellen, egal was da noch kommt.

Percy


----------



## omega1848 (22. November 2007)

Eilig geschweißt? Weil der Weg aus China so lange dauert`?  
Denn wenn die Rahmen ja nicht von Nevi sind...?


----------



## schlupp (23. November 2007)

Die Rahmen sind definitv aus Italien. Vielleicht bekomme ich mal noch raus woher.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## kodak (23. November 2007)

... da haetten wir noch Crisp (scheidet aber wohl definitiv aus) und Rewel (die koennen aber Schweissnaehte ziehen, es sei denn sie wollen den Auftrag nicht ;-) ... andere Italo-Schmieden sind mir nicht wirklich bekannt (Paduano ist ja wohl lt. Forum eher russisch als italienisch was das schweisstechnische angeht)

Percy (gespannt sei wer es denn nun verbrochen haben soll, Cube darf sich aber egal wer der Hersteller ist die Pfeife anbrennen es ausgestellt zu haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2007)

@schlup

 als CUBE jünger ,solltest du das doch wissen...wenn NEVI  falsch ist...
 also sag es uns schon.... wir werden auch sicher keines kaufen...  

@omega1848
 ich hoffe wir konnten dir dafür ein wenig helfen mit unserer Klug********rei


----------



## subdiver (23. November 2007)

Auf Fotos und im Prospekt sieht das Titan-Cube aber nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf Fotos und im Prospekt sieht das Titan-Cube aber nicht schlecht aus.



das war ja das abstrakte
im netz  sah alles i.o aus

aber live an der messe , echt übel und sowas darf nie passieren...

es hat genug  mtbfahrer, freaks und händler die nur vor ort ihre entscheidungen  treffen , sich dann nicht in diesem forum einlullen lassen unter dem motto:
hey hallo es ist nun schön verarbeitet >  kauft nun  ein CUBE

eines soll mal gesagt sein! ich finde es sehr toll das eine marke wie cube auf titan setzt, ich habe persönlich überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn titan wieder in ist, aber ich habe was gegen schlecht verarbeitete edel-rahmen und komponenten die teuer sind ... nur weil das material edel ist.. 

comprende? 

 hasta luego


----------



## subdiver (23. November 2007)

Zur Zeit bin ich auch ein bißchen auf der Suche nach einem neuem Titan-HT,
denn mein Ocoee ist von der Geometrie nicht mehr für moderne Federgabeln
ausgelegt  

Das neue Litespeed Ocoee gefällt mir nicht mehr  

Ein Rewel wäre schön, auch weil ich nicht so weit (2 Std.) zum Schweisser zu fahren hätte 
und alle Details vor Ort klären könnte.

Ich habe mir zwar vor 3 Monaten ein Fully gekauft, aber ein Titan-HT
strahlt eine ganz andere Faszination aus. 
Wenn nur der Rücken nicht wäre   leider wird man nicht jünger.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwar vor 3 Monaten ein Fully gekauft, aber ein Titan-HT
> strahlt eine ganz andere Faszination aus.
> Wenn nur der Rücken nicht wäre   leider wird man nicht jünger.



 welcome to the club
ich liebe mein ht echt, doch mit 40 ist nach 3std schluss  
also tagestouren und bikeferien mit fully
kleine abendrunden und trainingseinheiten mit titan-HT
und irgendwann gibts sowieso ein titanfully( auch wenns technisch unsinnig ist ,nur dem material wegen


----------



## kodak (23. November 2007)

jetzt macht mir keine Angst hier, mein Rewel ist mein Geschenk zum 40. gewesen ... also dieses Jahr gingen auch noch groessere Geschichten locker, ich hoffe das es mit 41 so bleibt ...
@Schlupp
schau doch mal hier im Forum, das waren wirklich keine Schweissraupen sondern mehr eine zufaellige Anordnung von Material ... nur eines war sicher, es war ein CUBE und es war auf der Messe als Ausstellungsstueck ...
der von Cube veranschlagte Preis ist nun einmal Premium, da muss eben auch wirklich alles Premium sein, fuer Titanliebhaber darf es sogar noch einwenig mehr sein ;-)

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (23. November 2007)

Mit 40 hatte ich bei langen Tagestouren in unseren Alpen 
auch noch keine Probleme mit Rücken und Bandscheiben  
Mit 44 war´s dann aber Schluß mit lustig   und es mußte ein Fully her


----------



## IF006TD517 (22. Mai 2008)

hi.

lese sehr spät erst diesen thread...

dean ist asia? komisch... ich hab meinen rahmen direkt bei dean abgeholt und war bei der letzten fertigungswoche eigentlich live dabei... weil ich meinen bikeurlaub dort geplant hatte.
durfte sogar einige andere modelle testen...

erfahrung habe ich gute - denn bei meinem vorgänger-dean hatte ich nen kleinen haarriss beim sattelrohr-schlitz (wo geklemmt wird) entdeckt (war wohl zu fest angeknallt die klemme - darf aber nicht passieren). 

prompt wurde mir eben der neue-jetztige (wieder auf mass) angeboten und wie gesagt ich war eine woche fast dabei. für die modular drop outs habe ich mich genau in dieser woche entschieden. (gabs sogar 2 versionen) - das ganze war anfang 2007.

naja...


----------



## cluso (22. Mai 2008)

@IF...

Top!

Danke für die Info.


----------



## tenacious m (27. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,
hoffe die dean-frage ist noch aktuell.
habe mit dean im grossen und ganzen sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.
man sollte sich nur auf gehörige wartezeiten einstellen, meinen dean colonel (singlespeed mit klassischen horizontalen ausfallern) hatte ich im märz 2005 bestellt und ist dann irgendwann im oktober (2005) angekommmen. der rahmen war kein reines custombike, meine einzigen wünsche bestanden in einer nach vorne offenen sattelstützenklemmung und einem breiteren hinterbau (s-bend) für reifen bis 2.35". 
der rahmen kommt definitiv aus usa-produktion und besitzt ausfallenden und innenlagergehäuse von paragon machineworks (in sachen titan nun wirklich eine grösse). die schweissnähte sind top, nicht zu vergleichen mit den doch eher "lieblos" gefertigten schweissnähten von kocmo, van nicholas etc. einziger wehrmutstropfen war ein nicht plangefrästes steuerrohr, der chris king steuersatz "outet" in diesem bereich einfach mal abweichungen im zehntel-milllimeter-bereich, schätzungsweise bei keinem anderen steuersatz wäre dies aufgefallen. 
ansonsten wäre für absolute materialfetischisten noch das sattelrohrshim zu erwähnen. auf grund von rohrsätzen mit "krummen innendurchmessern" (bei meinem dean lt. herstellerangabe 29.5) wird hier einfach ganz stumpf eine aluminiumhülse mit silikon verklebt um gängigen sattelstützmaßen (hier 27.2) genüge zu tun, dieser neuralgische punkt ist wirklich nicht schön und kann auch zum knacken & knarzen neigen. in meinem falle war dem shim nur noch mit einer reibahle beizukommen und fahre den rahmen jetzt mit trocken montiertem use-shim (aus thermoplast) und ruhe ist.

allgemein betrachtet ist dieser rahmen jeden cent wert, kostet nicht annähernd so viel wie moots und seven, besitzt eine wirklich gute geometrie und bietet einen guten kompromiss aus komfort und seitensteifigkeit.

bei bedarf kann ich auch fotos posten.

gruss


----------



## Catsoft (27. Mai 2008)

tenacious m schrieb:


> bei bedarf kann ich auch fotos posten.
> 
> gruss



Also ich habe Bedarf


----------



## tenacious m (27. Mai 2008)




----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2008)

Ach du schei**e, sehr schön  P/L ist das schon IMHO mal ein Tipp. Schöne Arbeit


----------



## omega1848 (28. Mai 2008)

tenacious m schrieb:


> ...ansonsten wäre für absolute materialfetischisten noch das sattelrohrshim zu erwähnen. auf grund von rohrsätzen mit "krummen innendurchmessern" (bei meinem dean lt. herstellerangabe 29.5) wird hier einfach ganz stumpf eine aluminiumhülse mit silikon verklebt um gängigen sattelstützmaßen (hier 27.2) genüge zu tun, dieser neuralgische punkt ist wirklich nicht schön und kann auch zum knacken & knarzen neigen. in meinem falle war dem shim nur noch mit einer reibahle beizukommen und fahre den rahmen jetzt mit trocken montiertem use-shim (aus thermoplast) und ruhe ist.
> ...



Sorry, ich will ja jetzt nicht blöd daher kommen, aber widerspricht das nicht ein bißchen gegen die vorherigen positiven Aussagen zu Dean?
Irgendwie klingt das für mich nach einer nicht so tollen Bastellösung.
Ist das normal? Sprich, machen andere Titanhersteller das auch so?
Oder ist bei den anderen Anbietern, a la Kocmo, Rewel, Van Nicolas, Moots, Litespeed, Merlin, es nicht eher so, dass eine Sattelstütze ohne so ne komische Hülse passt?
Würde mich mal wirklich interessieren bei wem das noch so gehandhabt wird?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Beefcity (28. Mai 2008)

Also bei meinem 2006 er Merlin XLM ist auch eine Aluhülse ins Sitzrohr geklebt.Die haben so das viel zu dicke Sitzrohr auf 31.8 reduziert.Bloß wo bekomme ich eine gute Stütze in 31.8 her ? Habe mir vor 12 Wochen eine bei  meinem Händler von Rewel bestellt und noch nichts gehört.Fahre jetzt eine 27.2 er mit Hülse.


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2008)

... Rewel bietet es auf Wunsch an (wer 27,2 fahren moechte/muss) ... ansonsten 31,6 und gut ... 

als Bastelloesung wuerde ich es nicht sehen, ist halt abhaengig vom Rohrsatz aber man sollte dann gleich eine Huelse fuer ein Standardmass nehmen denke ich ...

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2008)

@beefcity
Warum beim Haendler bestellt? Rewel kann man anrufen/anmailen, die sprechen deutsch und koennen Dir genau sagen woran es vielleicht haengt ... 

Percy


----------



## 007ike (29. Mai 2008)

gibt es jemanden der einen Cube Titan Rahmen besitzt und dazu steht? Wie sehen die denn jetzt wirklich aus? Im Prospekt sehen die richtig gut aus.

Achja bei Rewel bin ich etwas verwirrt, da gibt es wohl zwei Anbieter. Einmal rewelbikes.com und einmal rewel.com. Was ist denn da der Unterschied?????


----------



## chriiss (29. Mai 2008)

Wurde schon gelegentlich erklärt - In Kürze: 

Ehemals zusammengehörig. Heute ist rewelbikes.com eher ein "Radladen" und rewel.com der "Bikehersteller". Wenn hier im Forum von REWEL die Rede ist, ist eigentlich immer rewel.com gemeint.


----------



## tenacious m (29. Mai 2008)

thema sitzrohrshim bzw. reduzierungshülse...

@omega - natürlich stellte die aluhülse keine perfekte lösung dar, genau deswegen ja die formulierung " im grossen und ganzen".

desweiteren muss ich nun wirklich bekennen, dass die jetzige lösung mit einer qualitativ gut gemachten thermoplast-hülse absolut überzeugt. kein fett wird für die montage benutzt, die sattelstütze kann also komplett "knarzfrei" montiert werden und funktioniert auch nicht mehr als "sand- & dreckmagnet". 
gerade für absolute "titanfetischisten" ist diese lösung nicht verkehrt, da nackte kombinationen aus titanrahmen und titanstützen mit entsprechenden schmierchen behandelt werden sollten, in div. amerikanischen foren gibt es unter den synonym "my seatpost has married my frame..." einige beiträge. z.b. seven cycles benutzt inzwischen an dieser stelle fest eingeklebte carboninlays bzw. hülsen um jegliche form der kontaktkorrosion auszuschliessen, diese version wirkt zwar etwas "bullig", ist aber meines erachtens nach nicht unklug gelöst und man muss nicht die ewige diskussion "kupferpaste oder nicht..." führen.

ingesamt betrachtet ist es schade, dass sich kein titanrahmenhersteller oder -händler über dies thematik auslässt.
meiner meinung nach ist für einige von uns vielleicht genau diese info das kaufargument oder nicht...


----------



## omega1848 (29. Mai 2008)

tenacious m schrieb:


> gerade für absolute "titanfetischisten" ist diese lösung nicht verkehrt, da nackte kombinationen aus titanrahmen und titanstützen mit entsprechenden schmierchen behandelt werden sollten, in div. amerikanischen foren gibt es unter den synonym "my seatpost has married my frame..." einige beiträge. z.b. seven cycles benutzt inzwischen an dieser stelle fest eingeklebte carboninlays bzw. hülsen um jegliche form der kontaktkorrosion auszuschliessen, diese version wirkt zwar etwas "bullig", ist aber meines erachtens nach nicht unklug gelöst und man muss nicht die ewige diskussion "kupferpaste oder nicht..." führen.
> 
> ingesamt betrachtet ist es schade, dass sich kein titanrahmenhersteller oder -händler über dies thematik auslässt.
> meiner meinung nach ist für einige von uns vielleicht genau diese info das kaufargument oder nicht...



OHA! Ich hatte mich noch nicht soweit beschäftigt, aber diese Kontaktkorrosion hört sich "interessant" an, gibt es dazu mehr Infos?
Trifft dies hauptsächlich auf die Kombination Titan-Rahmen / Titan-Sattelstütze zu, oder auch bei Titan-Rahmen/ Alu-Stütze? Irgendwie erinnere ich mich da dunkel an diverse Tune vs. Thomson Diskussionen, oder hat dies damit nichts zu tun?
Wäre da um Infos echt dankbar!
Grüße


----------



## tenacious m (29. Mai 2008)

man sollte natürlich keine materialpaarung ungefettet eingehen...

nun bin ich kein absoluter "materialprofi", weiss nur definitv aus eigener erfahrung und aus fremderfahrungen um das "thema" titan, ob bei innenlagermontage, steuersatzmontage oder halt sattelstütze, in den meissten fällen wird ein "antiseize" oder auch festschmierstoff empfohlen. bei einigermassen regelmässiger kontrolle der sattelstütze dürte natürlich nichts passieren.doch ich habe auch schon mit eigenen augen in stahlrahmen festgerottete alustützen gesehen, diese verhielten sich wie miteinander verschweisst... weder caramba, wd40 noch cola (kein scherz!) haben da geholfen.

hier kleines beispiel:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=135029&highlight=married


----------



## könni__ (2. Dezember 2008)

Bin zufällig hier gelandet ist zwar ein bischen spät aber die dean Rahmen die ich gesehenhabe sahen alle sehr sauber aus. produziert wird nicht in china sondern in USA!
guckst du hier: http://www.deanbikes.com/fabrication/company2003.htm
manchmal gucken dann schreiben.
Ps ich habe gehört die neuen Cube kommen jetzt von Lynskey ;-)))


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Dezember 2008)

könni schrieb:


> [...]Ps ich habe gehört die neuen Cube kommen jetzt von Lynskey ;-)))



Ja, da kommen sie her.


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Dezember 2008)

?
Ist deins nicht ein 08er???
Die sind doch allesamt von Nevi, nur die 09er kommen von Lynskey, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ?
> Ist deins nicht ein 08er???
> Die sind doch allesamt von Nevi, nur die 09er kommen von Lynskey, oder?



Ich hatte ein 08er, das war aber nicht schön und von Nevi. Jetzt hab ich ein 09er, aber ohne das viele weiße Pulver, weil das finde ich auch nicht schön


----------



## elrond (7. Dezember 2008)

Was ich bis jetzt von Nevi zu sehen bekam überzeugt mich weiß Gott mehr als alles von Rewel - habe einen Vorbau von denen - das Gebruzzle ist zwar besser als einst von 3ttt aber kein Vergleich zu Nevi oder gar Moots, Seven und Konsorten...
Wenn preiswert Titan aus Europa, dann Nevi!


----------



## singlestoph (7. Dezember 2008)

nevi hatte auf der oirobeik nur mountainbikes mit seltsam aufgenieteten kabelführungen (find ich bäh) rennräder hatten aufgeschweisste sogar richtig schon geschweisst

das scheinen sie zu können

ihre vorstellung von ästhetik, das kombinieren von verschiedenen oberflächenbehandlungen (die einzeln sicher auch cool wären und handwerklich geschickt gemacht) ist für  mich zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------

